# Crappie pics



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished Hidden Valley today. The crappie were in 4-6 ft. on the wood. Averaged 12". A few 14". Got a couple of big redears too. Water temp 53.4 deg. The fish were hittin 1/32 oz. jigs with 1"chartruese twisters tipped with a waxworm.  LakeRAIDER<><>


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

If I come over and sit outside and bark for some time , you can shut me up by throwing out some crappie meat ....    
Nice fish and one Fine Boat.....
JimG


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice stringer Raider. I'll post what I get at Mosquito Saturday and West Branch Sunday.

Carl


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Crappies Raider!


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Strange thing about Hidden Valley Lake- The crappies rarely touch live minnows. They only like tiny jigs about 1". All black crappies too. They pretty much stay right on the bottom after the spawn. And there is a yearly hatch of something that resembles a grass shrimp (floating carcuses at times). I think these crappies mainly eat bugs. I have an underwater camera and there are giant schools of crappie in about 15 ft. of water thru out the year. The nite fishing is awsome in the fall. I need to figure them out after the spawn. Any tips?Raider<><>


----------

